

Music startups: What a crappy investment - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/music-startups-what-a-crappy-investment-2009-8

======
nuweborder
This is only a crappy investment because these music startups are looking at
the entire business model in the wrong fashion. They are regurgitating the
same old lame model that has failed time and time again. Its time for some new
blood, new ideas, and greater innovation. You cant perform the same task and
expect a different result. Its not going to happen. The three reasons that
these web based music startups fail, that the writer suggested are true I
agree. But they all can be easily fixed and turned around via a different
thought process. These are not reasons for these companies to fail in this
business. The writer states that people just dont want to pay for music, the
ad supported model is not their yet, and dying labels have no interest in
helping these companies survive. This may be true, but I have the remedy to
solve all of these issues. Must keep my ideas guarded at this point, except
for those at Y-combinator ofcource. But trust me, there is a different and
much for effective way.

~~~
yannis
I would sell all my assets to buy www.thesixtyone.com which I view as one of
the newer models for music sites emerging. I don't know if it is making money,
I would just love to own it for its beauty!

I agree that there is a need for greater innovation for moneytization models,
the market is huge and the same resistance in paying for music was always
around, even before the internet. Yes keep your ideas guarded but let us know
when you implement them!

~~~
nuweborder
I too enjoy thesixtyone.com. Its a great site. Though because its a basic
"Digg" for indie music, I do think that it can use some improvements that will
take it to the next level. I will be sure to let you and others know when my
ideas are implemented. Hopefully I can get Ycombinator to take them on. Hail
to Great Indie Music!

